# Honda Spark Plug Question



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Amazon sent the wrong Honda spark plugs. Most Honda models take the NGK bpr5es.

they sent bpr6es.

Can I use these? is 6 mean it is hotter or colder? I just dont know much about spark plugs. Amazon did refund me and let me keep these. I did reorder the right ones.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

As per Google: The *BPR5ES* will run hotter than the *BPR6ES*. Running a *BPR6ES* in an engine designed for a *BPR5ES* may cause premature fouling, *and* running a *BPR5ES* in an engine designed for a *BPR6ES* may cause detonation


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

On NGK plugs, the higher the number, the colder the plug, the lower the number, the hotter the plug tip is.
The temperature difference does not have much of a difference when it comes to detonation, meaning it doesn't cause or prevent detonation, it is just the temperature the plug tip reaches that helps with wet fouling problems and carbon build-up. A hotter tip generally helps to burn off carbon better, but is more exposed to the "Blast" or shock of combustion and can wear a little bit quicker.
The tip extension would have a little bit more to do with detonation, but not much, that is mostly caused by improper fuel octane grade.
The longer tip exposes the spark into the charge mixture more or less and changes the "Flame Front" position a little bit, depending on the depth or length of the tip.
Generally, the more the tip is exposed to the fuel "Charge", the better the burn because it is exposed better to ignite the charge.
Tip length and plug heat ranges are more set for the design of the combustion chamber in the particular engine it is used in.
Most all Honda engines use the NGK BPR5ES plug. A 14mm with the projected tip and hotter heat range, some use the "6".


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

thanks all. its what i needed to learn.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

you teach us a lot ,we teach you in return .
easy way to remember is spark plugs from japan are the opposite of us plugs


----------

